# Outdoorsman Bucket List



## Bax*

I am a pretty young whipper snapper (although I act like I am in my mid-80's and gripe about all you **** kids and your Face-Space social media, and inability to break away from your battery powered gizmos) but I have already started up on a bucket list of things I hope to do some day, and thought it would be fun to hear whats on everyone's bucket lists.

Here are some of mine:


*See the Northern Lights *










*See a caribou migration*










*Hike the Appalachian Trail *










*Go to Africa and shoot a ton of animals with my camera*










*Visit the Australian Outback and go canyoneering in their slot canyons *










How bout you guys?


----------



## sawsman

Nice Bax, hope you get to do it all.

My bucket list would include:

Iceland for sea run brown trout.

Patagonia fishing trip.

Taimen in Mongolia.

Sheep hunt in Alaska.


.


----------



## plottrunner

Sky diving
Rock Mtn Climbing
2.7 seconds on a bull named Fumanchu

Oh wait, that was just the song I was listening to.


----------



## Dunkem

Fishing in Alaska
Africa-- just for pictures
Ride the longest zip line I can find
Go on a Dakota pheasant hunt
One time guided goose hunt
Go to Goobs house and try all his creations
Find the money to do it all


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Hmmm. 

Hunt Mule Deer in the Ruby Mountains of Nevada

Hunt Coues Deer on Mount Graham in Arizona

Hunt Whitetails in the Black Hills of South Dakota

Hunt Elk in Gila National Forest of New Mexico

Hunt Elk in the Book Cliffs of Colorado

Hunt Elk in the Mogollon Rim of Arizona

Hunt Sea Ducks on the East Coast

Hunt Sea Ducks in Alaska

Harvest a Whitetail west of the continental divide.

Harvest a Blonde Black Bear

Harvest a Wild Turkey

Retire and move to Oregon and Fish Steelhead as much as possible


----------



## Clarq

I don't have a ton on the bucket list. My theory (based on a decade of hunting/fishing experience) is that I'm pretty happy as long as I can go out and enjoy the outdoors. It doesn't have to be too extravagant. At the same time, though, there are a few dreams I'd like to live before my time on earth is done.

One that was on my bucket list since I got into waterfowl hunting as an 11 year-old was to go on a good spring snow goose hunt. I was fortunate enough to be able to do that in 2013, and I would recommend it to anyone who loves waterfowl hunting. It's unlike anything you will find in Utah.

Still (hopefully) to come:

- Visit Alaska and have a good time fishing, sightseeing, or whatever.

- Hunt a North American wild sheep. I would prefer to hunt desert bighorns (I apply for them in Utah), but I'd be happy with any. My goal right now is to hunt one before 2030. It will be a Dall sheep in Canada or Alaska unless I get lucky and draw a tag here in the lower 48 before then (which is quite unlikely). I'm currently applying in 5 states, and will try in a few more when I have some money to front the tag fees.

- Hunt moose and mountain goats. I'll try to get that one done by 2045. To make it happen I will probably take a trip to Canada and do both at once. I also apply for these species in other states, so I may be able to make it happen here.

- Shoot a 6 point bull elk. I'm applying for LE elk in Utah, and may have a tag in 10-15 more years. I also hunt the general season, and may be able to put enough effort in to find a good bull in a few more years.

- Hunt ducks and geese in the prairie pothole region of the US or Canada. Utah is great, but I'd like to visit the duck factory and hunt in an area that has tons and tons of birds.


----------



## Catherder

Good topic.

1. Catch every cutthroat trout subspecies in existence, plus a bull trout. 

2. One trip to Africa. (Hunting would be nice but not mandatory.)

3. One trip back to Europe.

4. Harvest a quality bull elk. 

5. A couple more trips to Alaska, mostly for fishing. Want to do more river fishing there.


----------



## longbow

I don't have a lot on my list either but.....

1- Hunt Chamios and Tahr hunting in Europe.

2 - Have my son draw for Kodiak brown bear and be there by his side when he kills a brute

3 - Visit the Wyoming Culinary Taj Mahal...... WyoGoob's kitchen


----------



## wyogoob

I'd like to finish 2 bucket lists I've been working on for 35 years;

> Go to every lake in the Wind River Mountains

> Go to every lake in the Uintas

I've dropped the ball on those endeavors.

.


----------



## Karl

My list is a lot shorter.

1 - Find a good spot in SE Idaho to hunt deer next season.

2 - Draw a tag to hunt deer in Utah eventually.

3 - Backpack the Wasatch Range in the meantime.

4 - Find a local archery club, join it, and start shooting there on a weekly basis.

There was a time when I wanted to backpack up the 7 Summits, but even Alaska's is quite dangerous, let alone Everest which kills a handful of people every year. So I will content myself with the Wasatch -- they are quite high enough.


----------



## Karl

plottrunner said:


> Sky diving
> Rock Mtn Climbing
> 2.7 seconds on a bull named Fumanchu
> 
> Oh wait, that was just the song I was listening to.


In terms of deaths per hours of activity performed, skydiving is the #1 most lethal thing you can do on this Earth. Good luck with that.


----------



## Packout

--Iceland fly fishing for browns 

--mature roe deer in the UK

--golden trout in the Winds

--bull trout on a fly

Those are a few, but I'd also like to finish out the 5 deer species and one day hope to catch a 10lb plus lake trout.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Enjoy each day as much as possible and be thankful for a wife and daughter who reacted the way they did 8 years ago. 

Spoil my grandchildren absolutely rotten and help my grandsons get their first goose, deer and elk.

Retire on Cross Bayou in Louisiana to live out my days gardening and eating fried catfish, bass, frog legs, crawfish, shrimp, crabs, redfish, speckled trout, alligator, ****, squirrel, rabbit, deer and wild pig and drink coffee each morning on the camp porch as I enjoy another sunrise above ground with the ice queen.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Karl said:


> In terms of deaths per hours of activity performed, skydiving is the #1 most lethal thing you can do on this Earth. Good luck with that.


Nope.

http://www.besthealthdegrees.com/health-risks/

A higher percentage of people die from dance parties.


----------



## Catherder

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Nope.
> 
> http://www.besthealthdegrees.com/health-risks/
> 
> A higher percentage of people die from dance parties.


Actually, I would think that 2.7 seconds on a bull named Fu Manchu would be the most hazardous. -Ov-

I kind of like that song............


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> I'd like to finish 2 bucket lists I've been working on for 35 years;
> 
> > Go to every lake in the Wind River Mountains
> 
> > Go to every lake in the Uintas
> 
> I've dropped the ball on those endeavors.
> 
> .


How many do you have left in the Uintas?


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> How many do you have left in the Uintas?


355 out of 1005 lakes left

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Catherder said:


> Actually, I would think that 2.7 seconds on a bull named Fu Manchu would be the most hazardous. -Ov-
> 
> I kind of like that song............


My daughter met him once and they had a cool conversation, he's from Louisiana also. She's had conversations with several country stars like Willie Nelson, Travis Tritt and some others I can't recall right off hand.


----------



## johnnycake

Man my bucket list is pretty big...more of an Olympic Swimming Pool List or perhaps a Pacific Ocean List. But some of the biggest features that I want to pursue are

-Hunt the entirety of the Alaska big game species
-catch a true trophy king salmon on the Kenai (+60lbs, been dozens of times and I've only cracked 47lbs but seen lots in the 60-80lbs caught by family/friends in the boat)
-hunt a free range bull bison to match up with my Henry's cow
-Hunt for a +370" bull elk (and hopefully kill one this time...)
-Hunt bull elephant
-fish the Amazon
-marco polo sheep in Asia

and I had better stop because each one of these brings another 5-10 to mind that I really want also...


----------



## Catherder

johnnycake said:


> -hunt a free range bull bison to match up with my Henry's cow


Oooh, forgot about that one. Although at my age and points, it probably will be a cow, if at all.


----------



## CPAjeff

Alaska - Sheep, Caribou, Moose
New Zealand - Chamois, Tahr, Red Stag
Wyoming Backcountry - Elk and Deer
Yellowstone Buffalo
Aoudad
Spring Snow Goose - I've done this a few times and each time just makes a person want to go back again and again. 
Alaskan Fishing Trip
Argentina Dove Hunt (this one will be checked off the list in three months)

Then there are those hunts that I plan on doing every other year or so - Wyoming antelope and Colorado elk

I'll stop there, my list just keeps going and going!


----------



## johnnycake

Catherder said:


> Oooh, forgot about that one. Although at my age and points, it probably will be a cow, if at all.


If you have $5-8k to dedicate to it, I know of a few options for free range, B&C eligible bull bison hunts.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

johnnycake said:


> If you have $5-8k to dedicate to it, I know of a few options for free range, B&C eligible bull bison hunts.


Crow Reservation?


----------



## johnnycake

Crow res is one of them, there are a couple opportunities for Wood's bison in Canada, and then an option in Custer State Park South Dakota that I believe is relatively easy to draw (compared to other states that is).


----------



## Karl

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Nope.
> 
> http://www.besthealthdegrees.com/health-risks/
> 
> A higher percentage of people die from dance parties.


Or golf right ?? And bowling ??

Yah right.


----------



## Karl

Catherder said:


> Actually, I would think that 2.7 seconds on a bull named Fu Manchu would be the most hazardous. -Ov-
> 
> I kind of like that song............


Bull riding breaks more bones than anything else.

But it does not necessarily kill you.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Karl said:


> Or golf right ?? And bowling ??
> 
> Yah right.


Golf.


Getting hit by a golf ball 
Trying to jump the sand trap in the golf cart 
Doing donuts in the golf cart and rolling it. 
Playing polo in the golf carts and hitting another golf cart or crashing into a sand trap 
Beer related Dehydration 
Non Beer Related Dehydration 
Alligators, Mergansers, and Loch Ness Monsters inhabit the ponds 
Slipping on goose squishers resulting in a traumatic head injury 
Heart attack
 Golf is actually pretty dangerous.


----------



## DallanC

Karl said:


> Bull riding breaks more bones than anything else.


Horseback riding has a higher percentage of broken bones than anything else, by a wide margin.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

As per the OP, I guess I'm lucky enough most things I ever wanted to do I've been lucky enough to have done. At some point I'd love to go on a African Safari and shoot a critter or two... and hopefully draw my UT moose tag before I die.

-DallanC


----------



## riptheirlips

DallanC said:


> Horseback riding has a higher percentage of broken bones than anything else, by a wide margin.
> 
> -DallanC


 I thought I could remember reading a long time ago that more people were paralyzed from Jockeying than any other sport. Horse's do hurt a lot of people, I would be one more than once.


----------



## riptheirlips

Karl said:


> Bull riding breaks more bones than anything else.
> 
> But it does not necessarily kill you.


 Years ago I used to think I could ride anything with hair on its back, but over the years I have gotten wiser and settled down to just one small patch.


----------



## riptheirlips

Want to get Kings off your Bucket list or having a whale blow next to your small boat, check this place out. 
Coastalsprings.com


----------



## johnnycake

riptheirlips said:


> Years ago I used to think I could ride anything with hair on its back, but over the years I have gotten wiser and settled down to just one small patch.


:shock: <<it's almost 2017 for cripe's sake... No judgement.... Breathe>>


----------



## 3arabians

DallanC said:


> Horseback riding has a higher percentage of broken bones than anything else, by a wide margin.
> 
> -DallanC


Yep, several broken ribs and banged up knees for me and my brother over our 20 years of riding.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

I checked one off with my 6x6 bull elk this year. Would love to hunt a bull moose before I die - 11 points so hopefully my health holds for 30 more years to give me a chance at a Utah shiras. Never been to Alaska - preferably to hunt fish but even if just to check it out, I have got to get that done. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

riptheirlips said:


> I thought I could remember reading a long time ago that more people were paralyzed from Jockeying than any other sport. Horse's do hurt a lot of people, I would be one more than once.


Think of all those city folk who hop on a pony for their first ride somewhere, I can totally see why its the most dangerous.

My dad grew up in a time where horses > cars for the most part, he spent teenage summers alone herding sheep in idaho, or working cattle ranches in wyoming. He knows more about horses than I ever will. He always said there are two kinds of horses, ones that have hurt you and ones that are going to hurt you. Never trust a horse.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian

DallanC said:


> riptheirlips said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I could remember reading a long time ago that more people were paralyzed from Jockeying than any other sport. Horse's do hurt a lot of people, I would be one more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> Think of all those city folk who hop on a pony for their first ride somewhere, I can totally see why its the most dangerous.
> 
> My dad grew up in a time where horses > cars for the most part, he spent teenage summers alone herding sheep in idaho, or working cattle ranches in wyoming. He knows more about horses than I ever will. He always said there are two kinds of horses, ones that have hurt you and ones that are going to hurt you. Never trust a horse.
> 
> -DallanC
Click to expand...

Grew up on horses too and your dad is very right and I still have a scar from one of those hurt times when I was an indestructible teenager on a horse


----------



## swbuckmaster

My list is two big to post it all. 

Alaska Fishing trip for bull trout, char, kings and halibut.

Florida trip for tarpon and bone fish.

Texas trip to bow fish for aligator gar. I'd like to also catch a big flat head catfish.

Bow fish for those flying asian carp.

West Africa trip for tiger fish.
South Africa trip for a warthog.

Loved to catch a big pea**** bass.

6 point bull
javelina
Whitetail deer
Sitka blacktail
Alaskan moose

Ect ect ect



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN

My list is pretty short now:

1. 6 point bull with a bow (I'm starting to reconsider this one. Maybe I just want any elk with a bow). 

2. Moose

3. Get a bird dog and start chasing birds more regularly.


----------



## Karl

riptheirlips said:


> Years ago I used to think I could ride anything with hair on its back, but over the years I have gotten wiser and settled down to just one small patch.


Even those one-patcher's can be very detrimental to your health though.


----------



## Karl

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Golf.
> 
> 
> Getting hit by a golf ball
> Trying to jump the sand trap in the golf cart
> Doing donuts in the golf cart and rolling it.
> Playing polo in the golf carts and hitting another golf cart or crashing into a sand trap
> Beer related Dehydration
> Non Beer Related Dehydration
> Alligators, Mergansers, and Loch Ness Monsters inhabit the ponds
> Slipping on goose squishers resulting in a traumatic head injury
> Heart attack
> Golf is actually pretty dangerous.


 Agreed, but mostly true in Florida about golf.

Golfers in Florida get struck by lightning more than anybody else anywhere else. But that's just a Florida thing.


----------



## 35whelen

I would love to 
hunt moose one day
take a bull elk of nearly any size at this point
take a black bear 
eat a marine mammal

and if it is ever in my means at any point in my life 
hunt caribou
hunt musk ox 
hunt interior grizzly 
go to Africa

I came close to eating marine mammal last year in japan, but when it came down to, whale was too expensive for my employer to comp and I couldn't cover it. 
but black bear is closest on my mind and most attainable, gonna try and make it a reality soon.


----------



## Karl

35whelen said:


> I would love to
> hunt moose one day
> take a bull elk of nearly any size at this point
> take a black bear
> eat a marine mammal
> 
> and if it is ever in my means at any point in my life
> hunt caribou
> hunt musk ox
> hunt interior grizzly
> go to Africa
> 
> I came close to eating marine mammal last year in japan, but when it came down to, whale was too expensive for my employer to comp and I couldn't cover it.
> but black bear is closest on my mind and most attainable, gonna try and make it a reality soon.


To me black bear tastes like extremely greasy beef.

But some have said it tastes like wild boar to them.

WyoGoob -- you are the expert on all things mammalian -- how does black bear taste to you ?!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Black bear is some of the best meat I've ever ate!

Whale and seal meat is oily tasting. I had some given to me by a few Eskimo women who cooked for us in our man camp at Red Dog mine, Alaska. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

swbuckmaster said:


> Black bear is some of the best meat I've ever ate!
> 
> Whale and seal meat is oily tasting. I had some given to me by a few Eskimo women who cooked for us in our man camp at Red Dog mine, Alaska.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yup! Black bear is some of the best I've tasted. Brown bear....not so much....yuck. I have yet to try whale and seal.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo

1) Hunt and shoot a nice 6 point bull elk
2) Go to Alaska and fish for salmon and halibut
3) Witness the crib migration and hunt caribou
4) Hunt bear and cougar
5) Try deep sea fishing
6) Scout and shoot a trophy mule deer buck (190+) 
7) Help my boys find a love and enjoyment for the outdoors and hunting much like my dad did for me. 
8) Help my dad on an elk hunt where he can shoot a bull before he becomes too old and can't make it into the mountains


----------



## Bax*

Oh, I have also always wanted to see a giant redwood in person and ride a fan boat through a deep South swamp.

I would also like to see the Amazon jungle.


----------



## bow_dude

What's on my Bucket list? The older I get the more I realize how fortunate I have been to have married my wife. She has allowed me to do what ever I had my heart set on and always supported me. I once posed the question, "how do you and your wife become one"? The answer I received was, "when you place your spouses wants and desires above your own, I think you are on the right path". I have found this council to be very fulfilling and satisfying. So, my bucket list has changed the last few years and I put my wife's wants and desires above my own. She wants to someday make a trip to africa to take pictures, go ice fishing a few times each winter, go camping and sleep in our hammocks, ride the UTV and take pictures of our excursions, see the northern lights, take another Alaskan Cruise, go back to Hawaii, to name a few. Simple things... but things we can do together. She comes up with some great ideas.


----------



## 2full

My list is pretty short:

Get a bull elk with a muzzleloader. 
Get a turkey with a bow. Can't quite seem to get this one done.......


----------



## Bax*

2full said:


> Get a turkey with a bow. Can't quite seem to get this one done.......


 Those videos make that look so easy though!


----------



## johnnycake

2full, the hardest part about shooting a turkey with your bow is sneaking your bow all the way back to the freezer section. Once you get that down, it is like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## PBH

wow. some of you have really put some thought into this. Some of these lists are pretty impressive.

I'm much more simple I only want a couple things:

A. Retire with good health so I can enjoy the free time
B. After retirement, sell the house. Purchase a boat. Put it in the water somewhere along the west coast. Go to all those places everyone mentioned in their lists above, but sleep in my own bed on my own boat.



(I hope my wife is willing to come with me...)









(if she isn't, I have a couple brothers that probably will!)


----------



## 2full

But Johnnycake, if I go the frozen food case method I will bust my arrow. 
I guess I will have to wait until they get the fresh unfrozen ones at thanksgiving time.


----------



## kdog

bow_dude said:


> What's on my Bucket list? The older I get the more I realize how fortunate I have been to have married my wife. She has allowed me to do what ever I had my heart set on and always supported me. I once posed the question, "how do you and your wife become one"? The answer I received was, "when you place your spouses wants and desires above your own, I think you are on the right path". I have found this council to be very fulfilling and satisfying. So, my bucket list has changed the last few years and I put my wife's wants and desires above my own. She wants to someday make a trip to africa to take pictures, go ice fishing a few times each winter, go camping and sleep in our hammocks, ride the UTV and take pictures of our excursions, see the northern lights, take another Alaskan Cruise, go back to Hawaii, to name a few. Simple things... but things we can do together. She comes up with some great ideas.


That is pretty awesome.


----------



## johnnycake

2full said:


> But Johnnycake, if I go the frozen food case method I will bust my arrow.
> I guess I will have to wait until they get the fresh unfrozen ones at thanksgiving time.


All it takes is some planning and forethought. The real trick is finding a place to hide the bird for a few days while it defrosts without the employees getting wise to your plot.


----------



## Bax*

PBH - I think I need to move onto a boat now. Good grief life is getting busy. It would be nice to slow things down a bit.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Ultimately I want to retire healthy enough to build a cabin and hunt with my grandkids for a few years. 

In the near term I would like to take all the deer species before turning 50. I have one down and an awesome trip to Alaska planned for the fall to hopefully bring home #2. With 7 years left to hunt, I like my odds. Coues, Mule Deer, and the Colombians will be on the docket from 2018-2025. -------SS


----------



## Bax*

One I forgot to mention, and it might seem silly to some is: I have always wanted to see a firefly.


----------



## Catherder

Bax* said:


> One I forgot to mention, and it might seem silly to some is: I have always wanted to see a firefly.


Not silly at all. Our family and I saw them for the first time on a trip to Indiana last summer to visit relatives. As we were driving along, I wasn't sure what I was seeing at first, then the light went on. Then the family spontaneously started singing the firefly song by Owl City.

What is also cool with fireflies is that when you splat one on your car, the windshield will briefly glow.


----------



## 2full

I grew up in Indiana for a while growing up.
We used to catch fireflies and put me in a quart jar. 
I has forgot all about doing that. :smile:


----------



## PBH

Bax* said:


> PBH - I think I need to move onto a boat now. Good grief life is getting busy. It would be nice to slow things down a bit.


I wish I had the means to do this right now.

I find myself watching HGTV and DIY channel all the time. It's those dang cabin building and island buying shows that really catch me. So, to add to my list of selling my house for a boat, I would also like to have a place to dock that boat!

My wife and I were talking about property the other night. It's a conversation we haven rather frequently. I mentioned that there was one thing missing from all these places in southern Utah that we would like to have some property: a lake. I would really love to have a cabin on a lake. I just don't want to have to share it with everyone else.

I guess I'm just going to have to keep looking. I'm thinking somewhere in the Northwest Territories. Either that or the Northern Territory. Of course, if I included the coast of Maine, then I could include lobster to the menu....

hmmmm.....pike vs. barramundi vs. lobster

....I'm just dreaming now....


----------



## Catherder

PBH said:


> I mentioned that there was one thing missing from all these places in southern Utah that we would like to have some property: a lake. I would really love to have a cabin on a lake. I just don't want to have to share it with everyone else.


I thought your politicians were trying to take care of that. You could own one of your favorite Boulder lakes and put a cabin there. You would only have to outbid a movie star and a Texas oilman to get it.

At least your wife would even consider a move. Every time I suggest moving to either the Wasatch back or down to the 435 in order to be nearer my favorite fishing holes or our property, she goes banannas. (Unless it is Delta, where the in-laws are, and who wants to move to Delta?)


----------



## PBH

Catherder said:


> I thought your politicians were trying to take care of that. You could own one of your favorite Boulder lakes and put a cabin there. You would only have to outbid a movie star and a Texas oilman to get it.


heh. I was actually thinking more along the lines of a nice piece of the GSENM bordering Lake Powell! Who wouldn't want a view of Navajo Mountain from the Fifty??
I'll give that oil billionaire a run for his money!

The Pacific (and Atlantic) are pretty big lakes too. Then I could have my boat and cabin too!


----------



## .45

All I want every year is have my annual one or two beers, shared with my secret buddies at our secret location watching deer, elk and buff from our camp. A breakfast of hash browns, sausage, cheese, onions, eggs and bacon. Catching fish or taking pictures, it don't matter. 
Maybe own and actually use a Cooper someday. That's all I need right now.....


----------



## bowgy

I didn't have it on my list but about 3 weeks ago a friend called and said that he was flying down to Florida to go Snook fishing and wanted to know if I wanted to go.

I googled pier fishing Florida for Snook and I put it on my short bucket list. 2 weeks later and I was in Florida fishing for Snook, 3 weeks later (today) I'm back. 

I will have to post in the Fishing reports after I download a couple of pics.


----------



## sawsman

.45 said:


> All I want every year is have my annual one or two beers, shared with my secret buddies at our secret location watching deer, elk and buff from our camp. A breakfast of hash browns, sausage, cheese, onions, eggs and bacon. Catching fish or taking pictures, it don't matter.
> Maybe own and actually use a Cooper someday. That's all I need right now.....


Sometimes the simple things in life are the best of all. Don't forget a good cup of hot coffee on that menu!


----------



## Hoopermat

Brooks range caribou hunt and float trip with my kids.


----------

